# سؤال امحترفى edge cam



## احمدمحمود محمد (6 أبريل 2009)

اخوكم مهندس احمد

ماما هو قيمة plunge feed بالنسبة لقيمة feed rate

يعنى مثلا لو


feed rate = 1000 mm/mine

plunge feed = ?????


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

Plunge feed هو التغذيه فى الاتجاه Z ويكون تقريباُ مساوى لتغذيه البنطه من نفس القطر
يعنى بالنسبه للمثال بتاعك Plunge feed = 50 mm/min 
والقيمه ده ان مثبتها ديماُ وبتدى نتائج مناسبه 
والكلام ده بشرط انك بتغذى فى الخامه يعنى لو العده بتغذي فى الهوه قبل التغذيه فى X,Y القيمه ده ممكن تكبر عن كده.


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (9 أبريل 2009)

*اخوك مهندس احمد*

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس اسحاق وجزاك الله كل خير


بس ممكن توضح لى اكتر ما المقصود ب التغذية فى الهوء


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراُ لاشكر على واجب

فى الفرايز العاديه ممكن فى بعض الحالات تغذى بالعده فى الاجهاه الرئسى بعيد عن المشغول وبعدين تغذى فى المستوى الافقى, التغذيه الرئسيه ده بتكون بفيد عالى لان العده بعيد عن الخام
يعنى فى edgecam لو بتعمل Face Milling العده هتنزل فى محور Z بعيد عن الخام وبعدين تشتغل X Y 
سعتها تكون الغذيه فى الاتجاه الرئسى عاليه لان مفيش قطع اصلاُ


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (10 أبريل 2009)

*الف الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس*

انا متشكر جدا ليك جدا على اهتمامك وسرعة ردك
اخوك مهندس احمد من اسكندراية

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## khalooood37 (12 أبريل 2009)

شكلك مش فاهم يا حمد واراهنك ان كنت فاهم:68::68:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/68.gif


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته: سؤال إلى الأخوه المهندسين الأعزاء : كيف يمكنني تنزيل نسخه من برنامج 

edge cam
مع أنني حاولت تنزيل نسخه من البرنامج أحضرتها من السوق دون جدوى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم المهندس : هيثم سوالمه


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (30 أبريل 2009)

*Edgecam 2009 R1*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دى لنكات البرنامج 
نزل...فك الضعط....سطب البرنامج ...وعيييييش
على فكره الموضوع ده منقول من منتدى تانى​ 
Edgecam 2009 R1 ​ 
Combining unrivalled ease-of-use and sophisticated toolpath generation From Planit comes the latest release of its market leading Edgecam computer aided manufacturing (CAM) software, 2009 R1. With unrivaled ease-of-use and sophisticated toolpath generation, Edgecam is capable of programming milling, turning and mill-turn machines. This latest release contains improvements specifically designed to increase the productivity of manufacturing companies.​ 
*Rapidshare:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/186842555/m-ec2009.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/186842636/m-ec2009.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/186851819/m-ec2009.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/186842478/m-ec2009.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/186852040/m-ec2009.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843569/m-ec2009.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/186842930/m-ec2009.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/186854826/m-ec2009.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843029/m-ec2009.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/186851926/m-ec2009.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843753/m-ec2009.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843673/m-ec2009.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843805/m-ec2009.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843706/m-ec2009.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/186843768/m-ec2009.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/186844092/m-ec2009.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/186844366/m-ec2009.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/186852294/m-ec2009.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/186844425/m-ec2009.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/186852234/m-ec2009.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/186844832/m-ec2009.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/186852299/m-ec2009.rar​ 

FileFactory:​ 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdbf/n/m-ec2009_r00 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdbc/n/m-ec2009_r01
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdbe/n/m-ec2009_r02 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdc5/n/m-ec2009_r03
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdc3/n/m-ec2009_r04
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01c0f0/n/m-ec2009_r05 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdca/n/m-ec2009_r06
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdcc/n/m-ec2009_r07
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdcb/n/m-ec2009_r08
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdcg/n/m-ec2009_r09 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01bdce/n/m-ec2009_r10
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beg5/n/m-ec2009_r11 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beg6/n/m-ec2009_r12
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beg9/n/m-ec2009_r13
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01begb/n/m-ec2009_r14 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beh2/n/m-ec2009_r15
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01begc/n/m-ec2009_r16 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beh1/n/m-ec2009_r17 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beh8/n/m-ec2009_r18
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beh9/n/m-ec2009_r19
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01beh3/n/m-ec2009_r20
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a01behe/n/m-ec2009_rar​ 
أى خدمه و متنساش تدعيلى​


----------



## malaksameh (9 مايو 2009)

القيمة بتختلف من لو كنت بتشتغل drilling يعنى بتستخدم بنطة أو milling لو mhlling القيمة دة انت بتخليها مثلا50 أما لو drilling لها قانون متجرب كويس أوللى الميل بتاعك وأبعتلك الملف


----------



## كادكام (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للاخ السلئل عن ال Plung feed فهي في التفريز تساوي 0.1 ال Feed Rate يعني في القيمة المذكورة لديك ستكون ال Vp = 100 mm/min والكلام ده موثق من شركة Delcam وهتلاقيه في الكورس الخاص ببرنامج ال PowerMILL .


----------



## majestic1 (2 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجازيك يا باشمهندس إسحاق المصري

خالص تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## كادكام (21 أغسطس 2015)

كادكام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبة للاخ السلئل عن ال Plung feed فهي في التفريز تساوي 0.1 ال Feed Rate يعني في القيمة المذكورة لديك ستكون ال Vp = 100 mm/min والكلام ده موثق من شركة Delcam وهتلاقيه في الكورس الخاص ببرنامج ال PowerMILL .



لكن اذا كانت مثلا معدل التغذية 2000 فسوف تكون سرعة التغذية الرأسية 200 وهذا مدمر للعدد ....
ما أود قوله للهروب من مشكلة التغذية الرأسية هناك حلا ممتازا يجعلك تستخدم سرعة التغذية كاملة حتى مع مقابلة العدة للخامة عند بداية القطع الا وهي بدلا من الدخول رأسيا بالعدة (على هيئة عملية الثقب) يمكنك استخدام برنامج الكام الخاص بك في ان تبرمج مسارا حلزونيا لدخول العدة بدلا من المسار الرأسي وهذه طريقة معتمدة في كل برامج الكام وربما لوحات تحكم الماكينات الحديثة والمتقدمة.
ومميزات تلك الطريقة لبداية القطع (دخول العدة في الخامة) هي تقليل الاحمال على محوري X,Y الى اقل مايكون والحفاظ على سلامة العدة المستخدمة وتسريع عملية ازالة الرايش خصوصا في الهدم المبدأي (الاستقراب) اذ تمكنك تلك الطريقة من البدأ بسرعة التغذية كاملة.
انظر الرابط التالي https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liBecLivkc4


----------



## pasha0 (28 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------

